# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Не стартует SQUID на Debian 7

## Alexx84

Добрый день! Подскажите: поставили задачу перенести прокси на другое железо, сделал бэкап рабочей прокси с помощью Clonezilla, накатил на другой комп. 
Система стартонула, но остановилась на Starting Samba daemons: smbd nmbd. Подскажите, что можно сделать, чтобы система заработала?

----------


## Alexx84

Никто не сталкивался с такой проблемой?

----------


## ChristianLisov

Starting Samba daemons: smbd nmbd

это демон самбы, а не сквида. 
дай вывод команд -
cat /var/log/samba/log.nmbd

и
cat /var/log/samba/log.smbd

----------


## Alexx84

ChristianLisov подскажите, а как это сделать, если висит Starting Samba daemons: smbd nmbd ? На команды никак не реагирует.

----------


## ChristianLisov

Сделай бекап только squid, не трогая samba. У тебя самба не дает запустить систему. Еще как вариант на старом железе самбу убрать из автозапуска, забекапить, а после уже накатить на новое железо.

А лучше если у тебя сервер только под прокси, то забекап конфиги squid'a. На новом железе подними deb7 и squid той же версии, и подсуть ему конфиги из бекапа.

----------


## Alexx84

> Сделай бекап только squid, не трогая samba. У тебя самба не дает запустить систему. Еще как вариант на старом железе самбу убрать из автозапуска, забекапить, а после уже накатить на новое железо.


Спасибо, что ответили ChristianLisov.Попробую забэкапить без самбы. Только у меня еще 2 вопроса: как на старом железе убрать самбу из автозапуска (линукс плохо знаю), и как всё будет работать без самбы на новом железе?

----------


## ChristianLisov

> Спасибо, что ответили ChristianLisov.Попробую забэкапить без самбы. Только у меня еще 2 вопроса: как на старом железе убрать самбу из автозапуска (линукс плохо знаю), и как всё будет работать без самбы на новом железе?


есть неплохая статья по этому вопросу

http://debian-help.ru/articles/avtozgruzka-debian/

----------

